# He decided he's had enough.



## MommaCheese (Sep 25, 2010)

My bf and I have been together for almost 8 years now, last year we decided we were ready for a family and had a wonderful pregnancy with a beautiful son born October 28, 2009. 

The other day my bf came to me and said he's been thinking and he's decided the only way for him to be happy is to not be in a relationship with me any longer. He says there is no love left for me in his heart.

I have post pardum depression and I am finally finding myself and loving life again and he goes and throws this at me. I was literally inches away from being back to myself but he says he's done. That I've drug his heart through the mud for too long now and he can't stand it any longer. His heart is broken. And it's because of me. My atitude and actions over the last few months have been horrendous towards him and he doesn't deserve it. No living being should have had to gone through what he has and I am so sorry for that. I was not myself. I love him with all my heart and I can only hope that this time apart heals his love for me.

I was sick with depression and he couldn't hold out for me. I'm so sad. I was never like this before we had Lucas. It's not fair.


----------

